# Redington combos?



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am currently looking at getting into fly fishing, mainly to sight cast reds. Is the Redington path a decent combo? I'm not looking to spend a whole lot on a combo and this seems to fit my budget.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I'll go first on this, there are a lot of more experienced guys on the board, so listen to them ...

But IMO, if it gets you out there casting and fishing, I'd go for it. You'll find you develop preferences for equipment, but that combo will do it. Have fun with it.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Sage Salt or G Loomis NRX 9' 8 Wt. Abel Super 7/8N Fly Reel, Rio Redfish WF8F Fly line, Rio 9' tapered 12# Fluorocarbon leader and few saltwater flys including some crab patterns and your in. LOL. Shoot for this and settle for something else (or not). You got the right idea, don't let the fly snobs make you decisions.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Redington makes a very good combo as does the Orvis (Clearwater series) & various TFO rods. 

Identify several combos that you are interested in and try casting them all. Whichever seems to be the most comfortable & fits your style best is your choice. Yes, you will likely move up to fancier, higher priced rigs, but that first set will still make a nice back-up.

My first fly rod was a 7wt St Croix combo. Nothing fancy and only about $250. 10+ years later, I still use that rod, but I use it with sinking line for white bass instead of tossing at steelhead.

Yeah, like Fishsurfer said, I did move on to the Sage Salt, except I put a Tibor instead of an Able on it. Funny thing is, I probably can catch just as many fish with that old St. Croix.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah I forgot, the Redington is a good way to go. I wish they would of had "all included combos" like that when I started, but I probably would not of started building rods. Learn your knots, keep your elbow on a shelf and your wrist straight and make tight loops. It's easy to pick up bad habits so you want to start out doing it right. The Internet and you tube has a ton of fly fishing info. I would look for some Lefty Kreh videos. Try going to the TFO site, there is a lot of good information there.


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

I started with a Redington Rise combo and it was a great starter. My first fish on it was a 30" red and had no problem. Another good starter reel is a lamson Konic.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Redington ain't bad, think of them as the Sage budget line o' rods...

when you're starting out, just about any combo will work. once you get some experience, you'll figure out what you like and what you don't like, but right now no one (not even you) knows what would work best for you. 

until you get some experience (even just a little) any recommendations would be shooting blind. go with something that fits your budget and has a good warranty that will replace the rod when you break it. if you go with a well-recognized name brand you'll likely be able to sell it o on ebay or whatever pretty quickly when you're done with it.

once you've cast it a bit you'll start getting the "feel"... then you'll have an opinion and some questions that we could likely add some input to that might actually be worth something.

best of luck.


----------

